# SkillCon Las Vegas, cube competition?



## curtishousley (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am on a newsletter for the World Juggling Federation and they have announced an awesome event happening at the end of the year in Las Vegas called "SkillCon". They are still looking for more events to add to the convention, and I thought a Rubik's cube competition would fit in great.

Would there be enough interest within the community to have another competition in Las Vegas, especially during a Skill Convention? Just wanted to put the idea out there

Check out their site, http://skillcon.org/, the event already include international competitions for things such as juggling, Yo-yo, cardistry, and dodgeball.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2014)

Well now that it does have its own thread, let me repost here:



Stefan said:


> Someone should do a cubing competition at SkillCon. Calls itself _"the ultimate object manipulation convention"_ and looks quite neat. It's even in the Riviera in Vegas. Just stay within one calendar year, please, I don't even want to think about how to handle it on the WCA site otherwise
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkfQJG_jI9I
> http://skillcon.org/


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 7, 2014)

The one thing I've always liked about speedcubing in public is that it's a special kind of skill that seems to most to be really hard or impossible. You could average 2 minutes and people would still be amazed. Plus, the fingerwork looks pretty sexy too


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2014)

If this happened, it would be great! Hopefully little kids won't be throwing spitballs at competitors like there were at nats this year.


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2014)

I should do this for yoyo.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 7, 2014)

strakerak said:


> If this happened, it would be great! Hopefully little kids won't be throwing spitballs at competitors like there were at nats this year.


Wait that happened? I don't seem to remember that


----------

